# grub&fstab [risolto..era un problema di kernel..]

## redview

ciao.

mi sto dando all'installazione di gentoo..però ho dei problemi con il boot..! nn riesco ad avviare gentoo. io uso grub, però utilizzo quello di suse: ho cercato di configurare quello di suse anche per gentoo, ma senza successo.

di seguito scrivo la mia fstab:

/dev/hda9		/boot		ext3		noatime,noauto		0 2

/dev/hda10		/		reiserfs	noatime			0 1

/dev/hda6		none		swap		sw			0 2

/dev/hda11		/home		ext3		noatime			0 2

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0	/mnt/cdrom	iso9660		noauto,ro,user,exec	0 0

/dev/fd0		/mnt/floppy	auto		noauto,user,exec	0 0

/dev/hda2		/mnt/windows/D 	vfat		defaults,umask=000	0 2

/dev/hda8		/mnt/suse/home	ext3		defaults,umask=000	0 2

e di seguito la mia conf di grub relativa a gentoo:

title Gentoo 2004.0 [kernel 2.6.3]

    root (hd0,9)

    kernel (hd0,9)/kernel-2.6.3-gentoo-r1 root=/dev/hda10

    initrd (hd0,9)/initrd-2.6.3-gentoo-rc1

io ho usato genkernel, mi sembra 3.0.1, comunque l'ho emerso poche ore fa..!

grazie e ciao

matiLast edited by redview on Sat Apr 03, 2004 9:33 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## shev

 *redview wrote:*   

> 
> 
> title Gentoo 2004.0 [kernel 2.6.3]
> 
>     root (hd0,9)
> ...

 

Prima cosa: butta genkernel e compila il kernel a mano, impari molto di più e soprattutto ti eviti una marea di problemi che genkernel può dare.

In secondo luogo, nel tuo fstab viene indicata come partizione di boot hda9, che in gergo grub corrisponde a hd0,8. Quindi correggi le voci root, kernel e initrd in questo modo:

```
root (hd0,8)

    kernel (hd0,8)/kernel-2.6.3-gentoo-r1 root=/dev/hda10

    initrd (hd0,8)/initrd-2.6.3-gentoo-rc1
```

Prova e facci sapere. Se non partisse riportaci l'output esatto dell'errore che ti viene dato e spiegaci con maggiore calma e precisione la situazione del tuo pc: os installati, partizioni, bootloader di quale os usi, etc

----------

## redview

ora parte..

però:

ho questo output che nn capisco:

STEP4: Determining root device

Root block device unspecified or root undetected

Please specify a device to boot, or "shell" for a shell

poi scrivo /dev/hda10 e va avanti, ma nn capisco perchè nn lo veda, dal momento che nella conf del bootloader ho specificato root=/dev/hda10.

ma cmq poi mi fa un kernel panic..dice che nn riesce a montare il fs di root..che è reiserfs..possibile che genkernel nn l'abbia messo?!

ho scelto di usare genkernel, ma comunque avrei ricompilato appena in possesso del sistema funzionante.

cmq io ho 3 os installati:

xp in hda1

suse 9.0 (di cui uso il bootloader grub) con /boot in hda5, / in hda7, /home in hda8,

gentoo 2004.0 con /boot in hda9, / in hda10, /home in hda11.

inoltre ho hda2 di dati in fat32 e la swap in hda6.

----------

## shev

 *redview wrote:*   

> ma cmq poi mi fa un kernel panic..dice che nn riesce a montare il fs di root..che è reiserfs..possibile che genkernel nn l'abbia messo?!

 

Se non erro genkernel mette reiserfs come modulo, mentre se hai la root con tale fs devi metterlo built-in nel kernel. Ricompilalo mettendoci il supporto statico e facci sapere se va tutto a posto (e abbandona genkernel, l'unica cosa ancora non all'altezza di gentoo  :Razz:  ).

----------

## redview

ok procedo, però:

come faccio a recuperare il sistema?

posso usare il livecd? se sì, come?

grazie

----------

## shev

 *redview wrote:*   

> ok procedo, però:
> 
> come faccio a recuperare il sistema?
> 
> posso usare il livecd? se sì, come?

 

Usi il livecd e rientri nell'ambiente chrooted. In pratica segui i passi della guida all'installazione per entrare nel chroot, con la sola differenza che non devi più formattare o scompattare stage  :Smile: 

Una volta nell'ambiente chrooted compili e installi ciò che ti serve come se non avessi mai abbandonato l'installazione.

----------

## redview

ok..ho ricompilato il kernel..ma ho un errore nell'avvio:

STEP4: determing root device

Root block device unspecified or not detected

Please specify a device to boot, a "shell" for shell

ecco la mia grub conf (uso il grub di suse..):

title Gentoo 2004.0 [kernel 2.6.3]

    root (hd0,9)

    kernel (hd0, :Cool: /kernel-2.6.3-gentoo-r1 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc real_root=/dev/hda10 vga=0x317 splash=silent

    initrd (hd0, :Cool: /initrd-2.6.3-gentoo-r1

dove:

-root(hd0,9) è la mia part / di gentoo

-(hd0, :Cool:  indica la partizione /boot di gentoo con kernel e initrd

dove sta l'errore?!

grazie

----------

## shev

 *redview wrote:*   

> dove sta l'errore?!

 

Nel non aver seguito *con attenzione* le mie direttive  :Twisted Evil: 

Ti avevo detto di mettere anche root a (hd0,8 ). La root di grub.conf non è la root del sistema, ma la partizione di boot (in teoria avanzerebbe il (hd0,8 ) nelle voci kernel e initrd, ma lasciale pure che male non fanno) 

In sintesi metti:

```
root (hd0,8)
```

Facci sapere se risolvi (e se risolvi... tag [Risolto] nel titolo  :Wink:  ).

----------

## redview

mi ero accorto di quell'errore e l'avevo corretto prima di riavviare..però mi ha dato appunto l'output riportato sopra.

ricapitolando. con questa grubconf

title Gentoo 2004.0 [kernel 2.6.3]

    root (hd0,8)

    kernel (hd0,8)/kernel-2.6.3-gentoo-r1 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc real_root=/dev/hda10 vga=0x317 splash=silent

    initrd (hd0,8)/initrd-2.6.3-gentoo-r1

ho l'errore STEP4..

grazie

ciao

----------

## shev

E' genkernel che fa casino, dovrebbe essere un errore legato a initrd. Prova a fare una ricerca sul forum con chiave di ricerca "STEP4:", trovi diversi topic sull'argomento, anche in italiano.

Prova a commentare la linea dell'initrd in grub.conf e riavviare, se non risolvi spulcia i topic che trovi con la ricerca e faccia sapere che accade.

p.s: ma soprattutto, butta genkernel e fa le cose a mano  :Wink: 

----------

## redview

allora..

nn ho letto ancora i topic..cmq ho provato a commentare la linea di initrd in grub.conf.

ed ecco il risultato dell'output di boot:

UDF-fs:No VRS found

XFS: bad magic number

XFS: SB validate failed

Kernel panic:VFS:Unable to mount root fs on ram0.

suggerimenti? (a parte ricompilare a mano..cmq, io ho ricompilato con genkernel --menuconfig all..)

grazie

mati

----------

## MyZelF

Hai modificato anche l'fstab di gentoo in modo che rispecchi le tue partizioni e fs?

----------

## redview

sì, la mia fstab è all'inizio del topic..se leggi i miei primi due post in cima alla pagina capisci com'è la mia fstab..

penso sia giusta..

----------

## MyZelF

Sono un po' perplesso per i messaggi di errore relativi ad XFS (l'fstab fornito di default dall'installazione di gentoo è impostato con XFS per la root, per questo motivo ho chiesto se l'avevi modificato).

----------

## redview

ma XFS cos'è? un filesystem? mi ricordo di averlo visto nel kernel..ma nn mi sembra di averlo selezionato..cmq se è un filesystem..io ho tutto in ext3..anche la / che all'inizio era in reiserfs ora ce l'ho in ext3..

devo selezionarlo nel kernel?

----------

## MyZelF

Si è un filesystem e pare che il tuo sistema stia tentando di utilizzarlo erroneamente per montare una partizione. Prova a ricontrollare l'fstab di gentoo.

----------

## MyZelF

 *redview wrote:*   

> cmq ho provato a commentare la linea di initrd in grub.conf

 

Questo mi era sfuggito.  :Wink:  Devi modificare anche la linea kernel di conseguenza.

```
kernel (hd0,8)/kernel-2.6.3-gentoo-r1 root=/dev/hda10 vga=0x317 splash=silent
```

----------

## redview

ok..ora provo a vedere anche la config del kernel..

un'informazione:

se inserisco il livecd..per entrare nel mio sistema con chroot, devo prima montare le partizioni in /mnt/gentoo come spiega all'inizio dell'handbook?

o basta che usi chroot?

grazie

----------

## MyZelF

Devi rimontare le partizioni come hai fatto per l'installazione e poi effettuare il chroot.

----------

## redview

allora:

ho ricompilato il kernel a mano, con il buon vecchio make menuconfig (nn ho più usato quindi genkernel): le opzioni di fs erano giuste(per gentoo mi serve il supporto per ext3)..e avendo tutto in ext3 già che c'ero ho tolto XFS.

ora allego l'fstab attuale:

```

# /etc/fstab: static file system information.

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/fstab,v 1.14 2003/10/13 20:03:38 azarah Exp $

#

# noatime turns off atimes for increased performance (atimes normally aren't

# needed; notail increases performance of ReiserFS (at the expense of storage

# efficiency).  It's safe to drop the noatime options if you want and to 

# switch between notail and tail freely.

# <fs>             <mountpoint>    <type>     <opts>            <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/hda9      /boot      ext3      noatime         1 0

/dev/hda10      /      ext3      noatime         0 1

/dev/hda11      /home      ext3      noatime       0 2

/dev/hda6      none      swap      sw         0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0   /mnt/cdrom   iso9660      noauto,ro      0 0

/dev/fd0      /mnt/floppy   auto      noauto         0 0

/dev/hda2      /windows/d   vfat      defaults,umask=000   0 2

/dev/hda8      /suse/home   ext3      noatime         0 2

# NOTE: The next line is critical for boot!

none         /proc      proc      defaults      0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink).

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

# Adding the following line to /etc/fstab should take care of this:

none         /dev/shm   tmpfs      defaults      0 0

```

e di seguito il grub.conf

```

title Gentoo 2004.0 [kernel 2.6.3]

    root (hd0,8)

    kernel (hd0,8)/kernel-2.6.3-gentoo-r1 root=/dev/hda10

```

dove se nn ho sbagliato:

root (hd0,8) punta alla mia part di /boot

la seconda riga indica il percorso per il kernel (ho tenuto lo stesso nome di quello di genkernel..ma ribadisco che è fatto a mano)

e poi root=/dev/hda10 e la / di gentoo.

ok?!

grazie

----------

## MyZelF

Sì, così mi sembra a posto.

----------

## redview

 :Evil or Very Mad: 

ecco, avendo usando la conf riportata sopra mi dà questo errore in avvio:

```

VFS:Cannot append root device "hda10" or hda10

Please append a correct "root=" boot option

Kernel panic:VFS: unable to mount root fs on hda10

```

che posso fare?!

sono sicuro di avere la root con ext3..ma per sicurezza..qual'è il comando che mi permette di sapere il fs di una determinata part? lo userei da livecd..

grazie

----------

## comio

 *redview wrote:*   

> 
> 
> title Gentoo 2004.0 [kernel 2.6.3]
> 
>     root (hd0,9)
> ...

 

butta genkernel, poi è normale quell'"rc1" nell'initrd?

----------

## redview

sì è normale..il nome è così.

cmq..quello che avevo scritto lì è ormai acqua passata..leggi la grub conf attuale..che ho scritto qualche post sopra: genkernel nn lo uso più.

vedi se ci capisci qualcosa..

grazie

----------

## shev

Sicuro di aver messo built-in nel kernel il supporto per i tuoi filesystem (ext3, etc) e non come moduli? Hai installato i vari programmi per la gestione dei filesystem indicati nella guida all'installazione, tipo reiserfsprogs e simili? Sicuro di aver montato correttamente tutte le partizioni, /boot su tutte, quando hai fatto le varie modifiche o ricompilato il kernel?

----------

## redview

eh penso proprio che siano giuste.

io ho gentoo tutta in ext3 e ho selezionato quelle 2-3 opzioni nel kernel. come built-in. i programmi per la gestione dei fs? sulla guida ci sono prog solo per il supporto di XFS, reiserfs e JFS. nn parla di ext3. quindi nn ho messo niente in più.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Sicuro di aver montato correttamente tutte le partizioni, /boot su tutte, quando hai fatto le varie modifiche o ricompilato il kernel?
> 
> 

 

io ho fatto semplicemente mount /dev/hda9 /mnt/gentoo/boot prima di fare chroot.

l'fstab la puoi vedere riportata 6 post sopra.

aiuto!

grazie!

----------

## MyZelF

 *redview wrote:*   

> sono sicuro di avere la root con ext3..ma per sicurezza..qual'è il comando che mi permette di sapere il fs di una determinata part? lo userei da livecd..
> 
> 

 

A questo punto verifica che la root sia effettivamente ext3...  :Confused: 

Monta le partizioni, come hai fatto per il chroot e posta l'output di

```
# mount
```

----------

## redview

quindi..

partito da live cd ho:

```

mount /dev/hda10 /mnt/gentoo

mount/dev/hda9 /mnt/gentoo/boot

mount /dev/hda11 /mnt/gentoo/home

mount -t proc none /mnt/gentoo/proc

chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

```

poi dò il comando mount ed ecco l'output:

```

/dev/ROOT on/type XFS (rw,noatime)

```

cosa significa!?

grazie

----------

## MyZelF

Ecco da dove salta fuori l'XFS. Significa che, come dicevo qualche post fa, devi controllare l'fstab di gentoo, ovvero quello che sta in /mnt/gentoo/etc/fstab (prima del chroot) o in /etc/fstab (dopo il chroot).

----------

## redview

ecco l'fstab:

```

# /etc/fstab: static file system information.

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/fstab,v 1.14 2003/10/13 20:03:38 azarah Exp $

#

# noatime turns off atimes for increased performance (atimes normally aren't

# needed; notail increases performance of ReiserFS (at the expense of storage

# efficiency).  It's safe to drop the noatime options if you want and to

# switch between notail and tail freely.

# <fs>             <mountpoint>    <type>     <opts>            <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/hda9      /boot      ext3      noatime         1 0

/dev/hda10      /      ext3      defaults      1 1

/dev/hda11      /home      ext3      noatime       0 2

/dev/hda6      none      swap      sw         0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0   /mnt/cdrom   iso9660      noauto,ro      0 0

/dev/fd0      /mnt/floppy   auto      noauto         0 0

/dev/hda2      /windows/d   vfat      defaults,umask=000   0 2

/dev/hda8      /suse/home   ext3      noatime         0 2

# NOTE: The next line is critical for boot!

none         /proc      proc      defaults      0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink).

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

# Adding the following line to /etc/fstab should take care of this:

none         /dev/shm   tmpfs      defaults      0 0

```

ho provato anche a cambiare le opzioni di 

```

/dev/hda10      /      ext3      defaults      1 1

```

 da defaults a noatime..ma cmq nn va niente. stesso errore.

consigli?

grazie

----------

## shev

Imho sbagli a guardare l'fstab, un qualche errore tra l'fstab che usa gentoo e un eventuale tuo modificato. Sicuro che quello che posti è /etc/fstab che ti da quando sei all'interno del chroot? Perchè mount e fstab da te postati paiono smentirsi l'uno con l'altro...

----------

## redview

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Sicuro che quello che posti è /etc/fstab che ti da quando sei all'interno del chroot?
> 
> 

 

sicuro al 100%! 

 :Shocked: 

----------

## motaboy

Per il problema del kernel panic, hai compilato il supporto al tuo controller ide (NON come modulo!) ?

qualcosa del tipo:

```

 <*> ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support             

  <*>   Enhanced IDE/MFM/RLL disk/cdrom/tape/floppy support   

  ---     Please see Documentation/ide.txt for help/info on IDE drives      

  [ ]     Use old disk-only driver on primary interface     

  <*>     Include IDE/ATA-2 DISK support    

  [*]       Use multi-mode by default       

  [ ]       Auto-Geometry Resizing support  

  <M>     Include IDE/ATAPI CDROM support   

  < >     Include IDE/ATAPI TAPE support (EXPERIMENTAL)     

  < >     Include IDE/ATAPI FLOPPY support  

  < >     SCSI emulation support            

  [ ]     IDE Taskfile Access               

  [ ]     IDE Taskfile IO (EXPERIMENTAL)    

  ---     IDE chipset support/bugfixes      

  <*>     generic/default IDE chipset support               

  [*]     CMD640 chipset bugfix/support     

  [ ]       CMD640 enhanced support         

  [ ]     PNP EIDE support  

  [*]     PCI IDE chipset support           

  [*]       Sharing PCI IDE interrupts support              

  [ ]       Boot off-board chipsets first support           

  [*]       Generic PCI IDE Chipset Support 

  < >       OPTi 82C621 chipset enhanced support (EXPERIMENTAL)             

  < >       RZ1000 chipset bugfix/support   

  [*]       Generic PCI bus-master DMA support              

  [ ]         Force enable legacy 2.0.X HOSTS to use DMA    

  [*]         Use PCI DMA by default when available         

  [ ]           Enable DMA only for disks   

  < >         AEC62XX chipset support

```

soprattutto 

 " [*] PCI IDE chipset support "

con a seguito il tuo chipset, per esempio nel mio caso ho attivato:

 <*> VIA82CXXX chipset support

al massimo attivali tutti cosi vai sul sicuro.

Bye!

----------

## redview

ragazzi, sarò scemo..ma sto impazzendo per sto problema.

allora l'output del problema è:

```

VFS: Cannot append root device "hda10" on hda10

Please append a correct "root=" boot option

Kernel panic:VFS:Unable to mount root fs on hda10

```

l'fstab è:

```

/dev/hda9      /boot      ext2      noauto,noatime      1 2

/dev/hda10      /      ext3      noatime         0 1

/dev/hda11      /home      ext3      noatime         0 0

/dev/hda6      none      swap      sw         0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0   /mnt/cdrom   iso9660      noauto,ro      0 0

#/dev/fd0      /mnt/floppy   auto      noauto         0 0

/dev/hda2      /windows/d   vfat      defaults,umask=000   0 0

/dev/hda8      /suse/home   ext3      noatime         0 0

none         /proc      proc      defaults      0 0

none         /dev/shm   tmpfs      defaults      0 0

```

ecco il grub.conf

```

title Gentoo 2004.0 [kernel 2.6.3]

    root (hd0,8)

    kernel (hd0,8)/kernel-2.6.3 root=/dev/hda10 vga=0x317 splash=silent

```

ho compilato a mano il kernel 2.6.3.

copio di seguito dei pezzi del config

```

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Generic Driver Options

#

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=y

#

# Memory Technology Devices (MTD)

#

CONFIG_MTD=y

# CONFIG_MTD_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_PARTITIONS is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_CONCAT is not set

#

# User Modules And Translation Layers

#

# CONFIG_MTD_CHAR is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_BLOCK is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_BLOCK_RO is not set

# CONFIG_FTL is not set

# CONFIG_NFTL is not set

# CONFIG_INFTL is not set

#

# RAM/ROM/Flash chip drivers

#

# CONFIG_MTD_CFI is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_JEDECPROBE is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_RAM is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_ROM is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_ABSENT is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_OBSOLETE_CHIPS is not set

#

# Mapping drivers for chip access

#

# CONFIG_MTD_COMPLEX_MAPPINGS is not set

#

# Self-contained MTD device drivers

#

# CONFIG_MTD_PMC551 is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_SLRAM is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_MTDRAM is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_BLKMTD is not set

#

# Disk-On-Chip Device Drivers

#

# CONFIG_MTD_DOC2000 is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_DOC2001 is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_DOC2001PLUS is not set

#

# NAND Flash Device Drivers

#

# CONFIG_MTD_NAND is not set

#

# Parallel port support

#

CONFIG_PARPORT=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_CML1=y

# CONFIG_PARPORT_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_FIFO is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_SUPERIO is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_PCMCIA is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_OTHER is not set

CONFIG_PARPORT_1284=y

#

# Plug and Play support

#

CONFIG_PNP=y

# CONFIG_PNP_DEBUG is not set

#

# Protocols

#

# CONFIG_ISAPNP is not set

# CONFIG_PNPBIOS is not set

#

# Block devices

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_XD is not set

# CONFIG_PARIDE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP=m

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_COMPRESSLOOP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=4096

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

CONFIG_LBD=y

#

# ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support

#

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

#

# Please see Documentation/ide.txt for help/info on IDE drives

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD_IDE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y

# CONFIG_IDEDISK_STROKE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECS is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL is not set

CONFIG_IDE_TASKFILE_IO=y

#

# IDE chipset support/bugfixes

#

CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640_ENHANCED is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPNP is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OFFBOARD is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OPTI621 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_FORCED is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_ONLYDISK is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ADMA=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AEC62XX=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3=y

CONFIG_WDC_ALI15X3=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD64X=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRIFLEX=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CY82C693=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5520=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5530=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT34X=y

CONFIG_HPT34X_AUTODMA=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SC1200=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NS87415=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_OLD=y

# CONFIG_PDC202XX_BURST is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_NEW is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SVWKS is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIIMAGE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SLC90E66=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRM290=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX=y

# CONFIG_IDE_CHIPSETS is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_IVB is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_DMA_NONPCI is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

#

# SCSI device support

#

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR is not set

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

#

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_REPORT_LUNS=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

#

# SCSI low-level drivers

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_7000FASST is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AHA152X is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AHA1542 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DPT_I2O is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ADVANSYS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IN2000 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_MEGARAID is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SVW is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_ATA_PIIX=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_PROMISE is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIL is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_CPQFCTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DTC3280 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_PIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GENERIC_NCR5380 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GENERIC_NCR5380_MMIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PPA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IMM is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C406A is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PAS16 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PSI240I is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_ISP is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280 is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2XXX=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA21XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA22XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2300 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2322 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA6312 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA6322 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C416 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC395x is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_T128 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_U14_34F is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ULTRASTOR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NSP32 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set

#

# PCMCIA SCSI adapter support

#

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_AHA152X is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_FDOMAIN is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_NINJA_SCSI is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_QLOGIC is not set

#

# Old CD-ROM drivers (not SCSI, not IDE)

#

# CONFIG_CD_NO_IDESCSI is not set

#

# Multi-device support (RAID and LVM)

#

CONFIG_MD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_MD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM is not set

#

# Fusion MPT device support

#

# CONFIG_FUSION is not set

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

CONFIG_IEEE1394=y

#

# Subsystem Options

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_VERBOSEDEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_OUI_DB is not set

#

# Device Drivers

#

```

```

#

# File systems

#

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR is not set

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_SECURITY is not set

CONFIG_JBD=y

# CONFIG_JBD_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

# CONFIG_XFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_FS is not set

# CONFIG_ROMFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QUOTA is not set

# CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=y

#

# CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems

#

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS_FS=y

CONFIG_UDF_FS=y

#

# DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems

#

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=y

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_NTFS_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_NTFS_RW=y

#

# Pseudo filesystems

#

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_DEVFS_FS=y

CONFIG_DEVFS_MOUNT=y

# CONFIG_DEVFS_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_DEVPTS_FS=y

# CONFIG_DEVPTS_FS_XATTR is not set

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

# CONFIG_HUGETLBFS is not set

# CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE is not set

CONFIG_RAMFS=y

CONFIG_SUPERMOUNT=y

# CONFIG_SUPERMOUNT_DEBUG is not set

#

# Miscellaneous filesystems

#

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BEFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_EFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_JFFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_JFFS2_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CRAMFS is not set

# CONFIG_SQUASHFS is not set

# CONFIG_VXFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HPFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_SYSV_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UFS_FS is not set

#

# Network File Systems

#

CONFIG_NFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_NFS_V3 is not set

# CONFIG_NFS_V4 is not set

# CONFIG_NFS_DIRECTIO is not set

CONFIG_NFSD=y

# CONFIG_NFSD_V3 is not set

# CONFIG_NFSD_TCP is not set

CONFIG_LOCKD=y

CONFIG_EXPORTFS=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC=y

# CONFIG_SUNRPC_GSS is not set

# CONFIG_SMB_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS is not set

# CONFIG_NCP_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CODA_FS is not set

# CONFIG_INTERMEZZO_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFS_FS is not set

#

# Partition Types

#

CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED=y

# CONFIG_ACORN_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_OSF_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_AMIGA_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_ATARI_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_MAC_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION is not set

CONFIG_LDM_PARTITION=y

# CONFIG_LDM_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_NEC98_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_SGI_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_ULTRIX_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_SUN_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_EFI_PARTITION is not set

```

spero tutto ciò serva a qualcosa!

se manca qualcosa nella doc allegata ditemi..

scusate la lunghezza!

grazie&aiutoooo!

----------

## shev

A occhio sembra tutto ok... prova per curiosità ad avviare dal livecd, seguire tutte le istruzioni della guida all'installazione (soprattutto la parte per montare le partizioni, tutte le partizioni che hai creato) per entrare nel chroot, dai chroot e postaci l'fstab e l'output di mount. Fallo davvero, non postare l'output vecchio perchè sei sicuro che non cambi nulla  :Very Happy: 

Se anche così non va non resta che attivare l'accesso remoto e ci fai entrare nel tuo sistema a dare un'occhiata  :Wink: 

----------

## MyZelF

 *redview wrote:*   

> cmq se è un filesystem..io ho tutto in ext3..anche la / che all'inizio era in reiserfs ora ce l'ho in ext3.

 

Non ho capito una cosa: hai riformattato la partizione di root in ext3 o hai semplicemente cambiato la relativa entry in fstab? Se hai messo mano solo all'fstab la partizione è ancora reiser...  :Confused: 

----------

## redview

no ho formattato in ext3 con il comando appropriato della guida..

ora faccio chroot e vi posto..

----------

## redview

entrato in chroot, 

ecco l'fstab:

```

# /etc/fstab: static file system information.

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/fstab,v 1.14 2003/10/13 20:03:38 azarah Exp $

#

# noatime turns off atimes for increased performance (atimes normally aren't

# needed; notail increases performance of ReiserFS (at the expense of storage

# efficiency).  It's safe to drop the noatime options if you want and to

# switch between notail and tail freely.

# <fs>             <mountpoint>    <type>     <opts>            <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/hda9      /boot      ext2      noauto,noatime      1 2

/dev/hda10      /      ext3      noatime         0 1

/dev/hda11      /home      ext3      noatime         0 0

/dev/hda6      none      swap      sw         0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0   /mnt/cdrom   iso9660      noauto,ro      0 0

#/dev/fd0      /mnt/floppy   auto      noauto         0 0

/dev/hda2      /windows/d   vfat      defaults,umask=000   0 0

/dev/hda8      /suse/home   ext3      noatime         0 0

# NOTE: The next line is critical for boot!

none         /proc      proc      defaults      0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink). 

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

# Adding the following line to /etc/fstab should take care of this:

none         /dev/shm   tmpfs      defaults      0 0

```

ed ecco l'output di mount

```

rootfs on /type rootfs (rw)

tmpfs on / type tmpfs (rw)

devfs on /dev type devfs (rw)

/newroot/dev/cdroms/cdrom0 on /mnt/cdrom type iso9660 (ro)

none on /proc type proc (rw)

none on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw)

/dev/hda10 on /type ext3 (rw)

/dev/hda9 on /boot type ext2 (rw)

/dev/hda11 on /home type ext3 (rw)

/dev/hda2 on /windows/d type vfat (rw)

/dev/hda8 on /suse/home type ext3 (rw)

none on /proc type proc (rw)

```

un dubbio. oggi 2 amici (che postano abitualmente nel forum..!) hanno detto che magari è stato partition magic a creare casini. infatti io le 3 partizioni /, /boot, /home per gentoo le ho create con partition magic, poi dal live cd le ho formattate con i comandi indicati per i fs ext3 ed ext2. aver usato partition magic può creare problemi? (ho anche una suse sul portatile..partizionata con partition magic..e formattata da livecd suse, e nn ci sono mai stati problemi..ma ora la suse mi va stretta..  :Very Happy:  )

grazie

----------

## shev

 *redview wrote:*   

> un dubbio. oggi 2 amici (che postano abitualmente nel forum..!) hanno detto che magari è stato partition magic a creare casini. 
> 
> [snip]
> 
> aver usato partition magic può creare problemi?

 

Su questo nno saprei, non conosco molto partition magic. Non lo escluderei a questo punto, visto che il resto pare tutto normale...

Prova per curiosità un altra cosa: cambia in fstab il tipo di filesystem della root, da ext3 a ext2 e riavvia. Poi dicci che accade o posta l'errore che eventualmente ti viene dato.

Altra domanda: hai provato a cambiare kernel? Tipo il 2.6.4 o il 2.4.x?

----------

## redview

stesso errore di prima.

output identico.

che faccio!?

sono tentato di rifare tutto usando fdisk..

ho sempre usato il kernel 2.6.3..gentoo-dev-sources..

la storia dell'accesso remoto?!

grazie

----------

## redview

tra l'altro ho provato a montare la / e la /boot di gentoo nella mia suse..vengono montate e lette..però quando da root ho provato a modificare i permessi della /root di gentoo si è riavviato tutto..mah..mistero della fede..!

----------

## shev

 *redview wrote:*   

> tra l'altro ho provato a montare la / e la /boot di gentoo nella mia suse..vengono montate e lette..però quando da root ho provato a modificare i permessi della /root di gentoo si è riavviato tutto..mah..mistero della fede..!

 

Mmm, sicuro che l'hard disk sia a posto e non abbia problemi strani? Prova a fare qualche test o verifica.

p.s.: (per l'eventuale accesso remoto allora ci sentiamo venerdì o sabato, come da pm).

----------

